# Pop Up Add



## tropics (Sep 6, 2019)

I am a Lifetime Premiere Member & this showed up today







Richie


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 6, 2019)

I saw it too.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 6, 2019)

I got a different one . Hope it stops .
My bad , that's the same one I got


----------



## Steve H (Sep 6, 2019)

Yup. Same here.


----------



## kruizer (Sep 6, 2019)

Yeah, I got one of those too.


----------



## Big Glenn (Sep 6, 2019)

Me too


----------



## JJS (Sep 6, 2019)

Sure did get it!


----------



## tropics (Sep 6, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Yeah, I got one of those too.



If you were a premiere member you wouldn't get any advertisements 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Sep 6, 2019)

Big Glenn said:


> Me too


If you were a premiere member you wouldn't get any advertisements
Richie


----------



## creek bottom (Sep 6, 2019)

I just got it also....


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 6, 2019)

It definitely pops up...once. I don't get it on my phone, but I do when I'm on my computer.


----------



## Big Glenn (Sep 6, 2019)

tropics said:


> If you were a premiere member you wouldn't get any advertisements
> Richie


It seems Premier members are getting this ad

Glenn


----------



## tropics (Sep 6, 2019)

Big Glenn said:


> It seems Premier members are getting this ad
> 
> Glenn



Yes that is why I brought it to the admins attention to get it straightened out,if they don't know something is wrong they can't correct it.
Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2019)

The admins will fix it.  The IT admin is cooking for alot of people at this time.  Give him a day or so.   It will go way.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 7, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> The admins will fix it.  The IT admin is cooking for alot of people at this time.  Give him a day or so.   It will go way.



I have no doubt they will. It only came up once for me.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 7, 2019)

Every day this damned pop-up pops up.

I am a premier member and paid to have no ads too.

POP UPS SHOULD BE BANNED FOREVER


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 7, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> Every day this damned pop-up pops up.
> 
> POP UPS SHOULD BE BANNED FOREVER




I am not getting them anymore.  You are?


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 7, 2019)

I just now logged on and got it again...


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 7, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> I just now logged on and got it again...



ok


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 7, 2019)

should I reboot the computer an try again?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 7, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> should I reboot the computer an try again?


 Maybe


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 7, 2019)

rebooted - no pup up.  We'll see what happens tomorrow


----------



## Steve H (Sep 8, 2019)

None here.


----------



## tropics (Sep 8, 2019)

I only had it one time after reporting it
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Sep 8, 2019)

It came up once on my work laptop.


----------



## texomakid (Sep 8, 2019)

I remember seeing that


----------

